# Subwoofer Cable Issue



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi i have a samsung sub-woofer, which has the Red and Black connector slots, but my receiver has the regular sub-woofer cable slot not the Red and Black one, is there a way i can modify a sub-woofer cable so that one end can fit into the Red and Black slot on my sub-woofer?

here's the cable i have http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Stand...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1261507662&sr=8-1


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It depends...is the sub a powered sub (does it plug into the wall?) If so, it should be able to take the single cable from the receiver in either of the two RCA inputs. If its a passive sub (no amplifier) you'll need to get another amp (which will take the sub cable from the receiver, amplify it and turn it into speaker level signal for the sub). Alternatively, you might find a passive crossover that will take the speaker level signal from your receiver and split it into low frequencies for the sub and mid/highs for the main speakers. Example This is less desirable as the sub output of the receiver is a specific low frequency effect signal while the crossover takes the entire range from the mains and just splits it.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

its does not power into the wall, so im assuming it's not a powered sub, how much would an amplifier cost? should i attempt to put the sub-woofer cable into one of the RCA inputs just to see if it might work? or would that damage anything, Thanks for your reply


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Wait!!! If it's not powered it should not have RCA inputs - only speaker binding posts or spring loaded connectors (similar to the photo in my example). 

But if it does have RCA plugs - yes you can try running the cable from the "Sub Out" of the receiver to the "Input" without hurting anything. The sub-out is just like any other line level signal except it only has low frequencies.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

lol wait i think i might be confusing the output, let me just make sure before i do anything,

ok the sub-woofer has the Red and Black inputs, thats called RCA correct? 

this is my receiver by the way

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...18065493841&skuId=9238915&st=pioneer reciever

so i can put the subwoofer cable from my reciever then into either the black or red input of the sub-woofer correct?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

THESE are RCA style plugs. All powered subs will have one or two of these for line level input (that's what your receiver sends out via the sub cable). But some inexpensive subs can have these for speaker level input too - especially if the sub was part of an all-in-one system.

What does it say next to them? Or, make and model of the subwoofer?

Regardless, it will not hurt to try it. I suspect that the sub out from the receiver will be much lower level than what your sub is expecting to see, so there will be little or no sound from it.


----------

